# [RMLL] qui compte y aller ?

## zdra

Bonjour,

Comme chaque année il y a les fameux RMLL à dijon, je pense de plus en plus a y aller. Qui y va ? histoire de peut-etre s'arranger pour se retrouver  :Smile: 

PS: pensez déjà au FOSDEM de l'année prochaine, je co-organise  :Smile: 

NdM : allez zou, un p'tit postit jusqu'à ce que ce soit passé.

----------

## Trevoke

zdra, c'est quand le FOSDEM de l'annee prochaine? Si j'essaye assez a l'avance, je peux peut-etre reserver un billet. Peut-etre meme faire payer ma compagnie parce que c'est pedagogique..  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

moi normalement j'y vais

----------

## zdra

J'ai pas encore la date du FOSDEM mais elle devrait arriver dans pas longtemps.

Sinon je viens de réserver le logement dans l'unif. Il reste encore de la place mais faut pas trop trainer je crois  :Wink: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bonjour,

Etant un ancien dijonnais et habitant pas très loin, je vais y aller. J'ai réussi  a motiver deux ou trois potes de cours (bon c'est des windowsiens mais bon quand l'heure de la fête est arrivée, il n'y a plus de code source qui tienne !!!!!  :Razz: 

Et puis la capitale des Ducs de Bourguogne est une jolie ville en plus. Au pire, vous pouvez allez aux eurockéennes de Belfort avant les RMLL, c'est pas très loin  :Very Happy:  . Tiens me ferai bien une install-party pendant le concert des Chemicals ou de Vitalic !!!!!!!!  :Shocked: 

Enfin si des gens ont des questions concernant des hôtels sur Dijon ou quoique ce soit, je peux me renseigner pour vous car j'ai des potes là-bas, envoyer moi ça par pm.

----------

## zdra

Question: entre la gare et l'unif ya du chemin ? des transport en commun ?

----------

## yoyo

Il y a du chemin (et une petite montée). Les transport en commun Dijonnais sont parmis les meilleurs de France (bus uniquement) : la compagnie se nomme STRD (Société des Transports Routier Dijonais).

Par contre, ils ont modifié toutes les lignes alors je ne sais plus quel bus il faut prendre pour faire Gare-Univ (mais ma mère et des potes y habitent toujours) ...

EDIT : @-KuRGaN-, tu es de Dijon même ???

----------

## maxtoo

GentooFR et Gentoo vont faire un stand au RMLL. Donc moi j'y vais normalement.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Enlight

Bon j'me tatonne 3H de route avec un bon mappy...

----------

## yoyo

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Bon j'me tatonne 3H de route avec un bon mappy...

 SNCF POWA !!! (non ??)

----------

## Enlight

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Bon j'me tatonne 3H de route avec un bon mappy... SNCF POWA !!! (non ??)

 

J'ai aps encore regardé, mais les changements de trains çapuecestmal, puis faut pas etre en retard pour chopper le train retour.

/me se rappelle le départ à 2H30 am de son snooker favori pour arriver à 6H chez kernel_senseï  :Very Happy: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Voici un petit lien de chez Coagul qui organise la rencontre !!!!!  Tout y est expliqué !!!

----------

## billiob

J'habite à 17 km de Dijon et je vais tous les jours à Dijon, pour les cours, donc, c'est sûr que j'irai aux RMLL  :Razz:  ! (sauf si mon job d'été me l'interdit)

Sinon, la compagnie de bus s'appelle Divia, et il y a des bus qui font la gare <-> le campus (ligne 5), tous les 1/4 d'heure (il me semble, mais je ne prends pas le nus, juste le train), pour seulement 0.80 par tranche de 45 minutes.

A pied, il doit falloir compter 50 minutes je pense.

----------

## kopp

C'est aussi possible que je vienne, je ne sais pas encore si je serais dispo, et j'essaye de motiver un pote...

C'est à voir ...

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ce serait bien de se boire une petite mouse ensemble, les gars du forums (enfin moi ça fait pas longtemps que j'y suis  :Rolling Eyes:  ) histoire de mettre un visage sur les gars qui me dépannent  :Wink: 

@ Yoyo: j'ai habité à Sennecey-les-Dijon en fait, juste à coté de Chevigny

----------

## -KuRGaN-

????? Bah je suis le seul a aimer la bière sur ce forum !!!!!  :Shocked: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> ????? Bah je suis le seul a aimer la bière sur ce forum !!!!! 
> 
>   

 

nan nan ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zdra

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> ????? Bah je suis le seul a aimer la bière sur ce forum !!!!! 
> 
>   

 

il y en a en france ?  :Twisted Evil: 

fin bon j'ai mon ticket de TGV/THALYS donc je viens d'office  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

Maxtoo m'a dit qu'il aura un stand gentoo là bas.

----------

## DidgeriDude

Tin, les boules, je crois que je ne peux pas venir... La loose !  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

pour ceux qui seraient interessés, le collectif PRINT organise des nocturnes pour les RMLL :

http://rmll2005-nocturnes.info/

----------

## vishnoo

Salut!

Avec un copain (CisD sur ce forum) on a bien l'intention de faire un tour aux RMLL. On vient de l'est (près d'Epinal) donc si quelqu'un est intéressé par du covoiturage, même partiel (enfin je dis ça .... je roule pas sur l'or en ce moment...et pis ce serait plus convivial )

Par ailleurs, on se demandait comment vous faites pour l'hébergement sur place (on apporte nos tentes ? quelqu'un à un jardin ? ;-p  ).

Et pis sinon, c'est vrai que ce serait sympa de voir ceux qui nous aident, même sans le savoir encore  :Very Happy:  , car y'en a qui méritent une bonne petite bière ici...

----------

## CisD

 *Quote:*   

> Et pis sinon, c'est vrai que ce serait sympa de voir ceux qui nous aident, même sans le savoir encore  , car y'en a qui méritent une bonne petite bière ici...

 

C'est totalement vrai ça  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

 *vishnoo wrote:*   

> Salut!
> 
> Avec un copain (CisD sur ce forum) on a bien l'intention de faire un tour aux RMLL. On vient de l'est (près d'Epinal) donc si quelqu'un est intéressé par du covoiturage, même partiel (enfin je dis ça .... je roule pas sur l'or en ce moment...et pis ce serait plus convivial )
> 
> Par ailleurs, on se demandait comment vous faites pour l'hébergement sur place (on apporte nos tentes ? quelqu'un à un jardin ? ;-p  ).
> ...

 

Si tu passes par le col de la Schlucht, y'a de fortes chances que tu passes devant chez moi.

----------

## Trevoke

 *Quote:*   

> Et pis sinon, c'est vrai que ce serait sympa de voir ceux qui nous aident, même sans le savoir encore  , car y'en a qui méritent une bonne petite bière ici...

 

Enlight me doit un tonneau  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Et pis sinon, c'est vrai que ce serait sympa de voir ceux qui nous aident, même sans le savoir encore  , car y'en a qui méritent une bonne petite bière ici... 
> 
> Enlight me doit un tonneau 

 

Lol si je te remercie (ainsi que tous les autres compagnons de la wall party) en bières va y'avoir des comas éthyliques   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## zdra

Pour les non-francais qui ont fait des réservations, il était dit qu'on ne doit pas payer à l'avance... Comme je recois beaucoup de mail de rapelle de payement j'ai demandé confirmation que les belges doivent payer surplace, voici la réponse de Ludovic:

 *Quote:*   

> Vous ne le devez pas, mais il serait sympathique de règler dès à présent
> 
> par carte bancaire si cela vous est possible. 
> 
> 

 

Donc voilà n'ésitez pas a effacer votre ardoise, et pour les francais ne tardez plus trop a le faire  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Hum, faut reserver si on n'est que visiteur? je comprends pas trop leur site ?

----------

## billiob

Sur le site de Coagul :

 *Coagul wrote:*   

> Cette manifestation nest pas un salon commercial : son entrée est libre et gratuite.

 

----------

## kopp

Bah alors c'est quoi cette histoire de reservation, et de paiement dont nous parle zdra... je comprends rien

----------

## billiob

je pense que c'est pour la réservation d'une chambre sur le campus, mais je n'en sais rien.

----------

## kwenspc

ou alors c'est pour réserver son tonneau de bière  :Laughing: 

----------

## billiob

ah non !

du bon vin de Bourgogne !

Du vougeot si possible, même si c'est hors de prix !

----------

## kwenspc

dites : c'est vache d'allécher les gens avec tous ces bons produits de la région!

allez, faut que je vienne  :Laughing: 

----------

## zdra

Les réservations c'est pour le logement et les repas

----------

## kwenspc

et les tarifs c'est quoi? (à peu près)

----------

## zdra

50 pour le logement de 4 jours

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Je voulai juste savoir quel(s) jour(s) vous comptez aller y faire un tour ????

----------

## CisD

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Je voulai juste savoir quel(s) jour(s) vous comptez aller y faire un tour ????

 

Nous y seront, Vishnoo et moi, mercredi et jeudi. J'espère que nous pourrons boire un / des coups avec vous  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

rdv au stand Gentoo, ou GentooFR, si il y en a un ...

----------

## zdra

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> rdv au stand Gentoo, ou GentooFR, si il y en a un ...

 

j'ai ton numéro de gsm des fois que tu serais à coté de moi sans que je le sache</private joke>

----------

## CisD

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   rdv au stand Gentoo, ou GentooFR, si il y en a un ... 
> 
> j'ai ton numéro de gsm des fois que tu serais à coté de moi sans que je le sache</private joke>

 

Ou un signe distinctif comme... Je sais pas encore, mais ça doit être possible de trouver...

----------

## sireyessire

 *CisD wrote:*   

>  *zdra wrote:*    *kernel_sensei wrote:*   rdv au stand Gentoo, ou GentooFR, si il y en a un ... 
> 
> j'ai ton numéro de gsm des fois que tu serais à coté de moi sans que je le sache</private joke> 
> 
> Ou un signe distinctif comme... Je sais pas encore, mais ça doit être possible de trouver...

 

au pif, une binouze à la main, le laptop sous gentoo sur les genoux en train de surfer sur les forums et/ou sur jabber  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## zdra

J - 1 je vais faire mon sac, je prend le TGV demain  :Smile: 

----------

## CisD

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *CisD wrote:*    *zdra wrote:*    *kernel_sensei wrote:*   rdv au stand Gentoo, ou GentooFR, si il y en a un ... 
> 
> j'ai ton numéro de gsm des fois que tu serais à coté de moi sans que je le sache</private joke> 
> 
> Ou un signe distinctif comme... Je sais pas encore, mais ça doit être possible de trouver... 
> ...

 

Ou bien une petite étiquette agrafée sur nos torses bombés avec marquée dessus : "I love Gentoo + speudo du forum" ?

----------

## Trevoke

Je prefere bien l'idee de sireyessire quand meme..

"Oh, euh, t'es ou?"

"Moi, j'suis en dessous de la statue qui fait pipi comme en Belgique, sauf qu'elle fait pipi ici"

"T'as trop bu toi"

----------

## kopp

ah tiens c'est vrai que ça  a commencé... ben je crois que je vais pas y aller en fait.... de toutes manière j'ai pas reservé d'hotel, et j'ai la flemme d'y aller tout seul....

et en plus : faut au moins 3h de train.... alors trop long pour une seule journée  :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

voila un bonjour depuis la tanniere.... les RMLL c'est coool  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

c'est la Tanneries, pas la tanniere ...  :Razz: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> c'est la Tanneries, pas la tanniere ...

 

Et non, c'est les Tanneries et non la Tanneries.

Bon ok je sors ----------> []

Moi je pense y aller Samedi, il y aura du monde samedi du forum gentoo ou gentoofr ????

----------

## kernelsensei

euh, ah ouais, ... c'etait la fatigue  :Razz: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bon alors, qui qui vient demain ?????

----------

## billiob

moi, mais j'sais pas vers qu'elle heure, en après-midi.

----------

## zdra

de retour chez moi, RMLL fini, jme suis bien amusé sauf qu'ils ont bien foiré avec leur réseau wifi qui merdouillait plein tube ...

----------

## vishnoo

 *zdra wrote:*   

> de retour chez moi, RMLL fini, jme suis bien amusé sauf qu'ils ont bien foiré avec leur réseau wifi qui merdouillait plein tube ...

 

Ils auraient du demander à Frédéric de sans-fil strasbourg, mon voisin en résidence Macon, qui a eu une geek-attitude énorme en ramenant  sa malette "agence tout-risques" et son antenne  :Smile: 

(avec le remerciement au sympathique habitant du coin sans clef wep aussi :p  )

----------

## Trevoke

Un-sticky ?

----------

## dioxmat

Done.

----------

